#ubuntu-us-or 2011-10-03
<bkerensa> Hey Guys... Gonna be afkish till tomorrow been busy this weekend.
<c_smith> hyello! :D
<nathwill> hi c_smith
<c_smith> nathwill, have you seen the post on OMG! Ubuntu about Netflix?
<nathwill> noooo
<c_smith> there's a Linux client in the works that is set to be released in the next year or so. info is thanks to bkerensa.
<nathwill> ha. courtesy of bkerensa
<nathwill> nice
<c_smith> yep
<c_smith> this might be one thing I would use almost as much as games! XD
<c_smith> hopefully it's before the 2012 catastrophy that I think is just people overreacting to the end of the Mayan calandar
<bkerensa> c_smith: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/native-netflix-client-coming-linux-in-12-months/
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> it was already discussed
 * bkerensa just noticed it
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> well off to a meeting
<c_smith> haha. nice, gl! :D
<c_smith> bkerensa, is there a set date for the IRC meeting that was postponed?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Not yet however I'm thinking it might be good just to roll it into this months since there were not any super important items I had and nobody sent me any agenda items
<c_smith> okay, that works.
<bkerensa> I'm hoping to have a solid weekend date for our release party soon though I have to make a call on wednesday
<bkerensa> it will likely be a Saturday two weeks after the 13th
<c_smith> cool, I'll be looking forward to that.
<bkerensa> Notably.... I think we might livestream the release party
<c_smith> that would be awesome.
<c_smith> either way, I'm still going to try to make it up there.
<bkerensa> Cool
<c_smith> likely going to be using Kubuntu, though! ;)
<bkerensa> c_smith: Also like I have said I encourage you and tgm4883 and a number of the other Salem Area people to maybe setup some Ubuntu Hours
<bkerensa> You can also reach out to the Salem LUG people....
<bkerensa> c_smith: I plan to be in Salem in November for a few days and was even thinking we could do a Ubuntu Hour and grab lunch if all pans out properly
<c_smith> hmmmm, ok, I'll try to get that set up, but with the only transportation I have freely being the Cherriots buses, I'll have to see if I can get it to be on a weekday because the bus system doesn't run on weekends.
<c_smith> the other modes of transportation I have are subject to change at any time, because I don't pay them, and I live with them
<c_smith> but I prefer buses anyway! :P
<Brian_H> bkerensa: so is the release party still during the week or did it get moved to sat/sun?
<c_smith> bkerensa, if I were to have an Ubuntu Hour here in Salem every Wednesday (given I don't have plans which is unlikely) would that be a good day? like I said, Weekdays which I am not in school are best for me, and I ask this because this might be a problem for other member, it would likely be in the evening. I already have a coffee shop contacted for hanging out, it'd be another quick call if I needed to let them know this was happening
<c_smith> holy great wall of text, batman! :P
<bkerensa> Brian_H: It will be on a weekend likely the 22nd.... It wont be at PuppetLabs since they have people using their space but I'm hoping that I can finalize an arrangement with Backspace in Portland on Wednesday
<Brian_H> sweet! I can come then :D
<Brian_H> I'll put it on my calendar
<c_smith> It's likely I could come then, too, but that's subject to change like anything else.
<bkerensa> c_smith: If that works for you sure... Make an effort to kickstart some stuff in Salem and you can always tweak days and times to best suit the people who attend.
<bkerensa> Oh and notably I'm sorry I was unable to do the meeting (I kinda had a date weekend with my fiancee from Friday till Sunday) in fact I rarely used the net or checked my e-mail ;)
<c_smith> true, who could I contact to help kick off this? I may start this this coming Wednesday, but not sure/.
<c_smith> heh, I remember getting that email, Mailing list ftw!
<c_smith> good thing I have my Hotmail account forwarding to my Gmail.
<c_smith> bkerensa, is there anyone I could contact to help give the Salem area Ubuntu hour?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I would send a e-mail proposing your idea to the mailing list... and additionally "ethan" who pops in this channel from time to time is trying to revive Salem LUG (Linux Users Group)
<c_smith> cool,
<bkerensa> Notably, Ubuntu Hours are informal social events where local users of Ubuntu and other distros can get together and socialize and talk linux
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> so you dont have to cater or anything
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> you could likely even meet at a Library or something
<c_smith> the Ubuntu Hour wiki page calls for a Piece of clothing with the Ubuntu logo, would that Oregon Global Jam shirt count?
<bkerensa> indeed
<c_smith> heh, not sure how the library would work, but I'll call them about this in a bit.
<c_smith> cool,
<bkerensa> We donated $0.50 on your behalf to:
<bkerensa> Boys & Girls Club of America.
<bkerensa> =o
<c_smith> lol
<c_smith> that's a good cause. but did they ask your permission?
<bkerensa> c_smith: My server is getting epic traffic
<c_smith> is that good or bad?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I selected that charity... Its through the SurveyMonkey Contribute program
<bkerensa> c_smith: Good
<c_smith> ah, ok
<bkerensa> c_smith: OMG Ubuntu, cNet, lilputting, iheartubuntu and TechRepublic
<bkerensa> all sending me so much traffic
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> also, is Ethan subscribed to the Mailing List?
<c_smith> I'd believe so, but not sure.
<bkerensa> Yeah I think he is
<c_smith> cool, I'll put the Salem LUG proposal in the same message to him.
<c_smith> or should I make that a seperate message?
<bkerensa> yeah same is fine
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Looks like Ubuntu Oregon is in the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter today too
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue235
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> cool
<c_smith> and that we're in the weekly newsletter is awesome! :D
<bkerensa> Brian_H: My server is getting slammed
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> 20 unique hits ever 5 mins or so
<Brian_H> lol thats awesome
<bkerensa> lots of traffic
<bkerensa> When I initially did that blog post TechRepublic owned by ZDNet plugged me
<bkerensa> I got like 35k hits in 2 days or something
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Do you listen to any podcasts?
<Brian_H> havent recently; why do you have any pro ones for me ?  :)
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Nah but I got a iPhone so I figured I might subscribe to one so I can have something to do when I'm on the bus
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> News is getting kinda boring... Just a lot of bickering about the economy and congress :P
<Brian_H> heck yea I can understand that
<Brian_H> luckily my house isn't that far :)
<Brian_H> and most the time I ride the bike, but that will probably come to an end seeing as the rain is coming :(
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Yeah... Rain is bad... For months last year the sidewalks out here were frosted to the point it was like ice skating
<Brian_H> beats the 100+ ft of snow they got back home in Indiana though lol
<Brian_H> er inches
<Brian_H> lol
<Brian_H> not ft
<Brian_H> was reading something else and trying to type hahaa
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Do you guys ever visit Indiana?
<Brian_H> Yea I will be on 11/11  :)
<Brian_H> for my infamous year parties
<Brian_H> 11/11/11
<Brian_H> the last one I had was 8/8/8
<Brian_H> so its time
<bkerensa> What part of Indiana are you from? I only know of Gary
<Brian_H> east of Gary about 70 miles
<Brian_H> South Bend, which is in the northern part of the state
<bkerensa> Brian_H: What is Indiana known for? Wisconsin is cheese idk about Indiana
<c_smith> Email has been sent.
<Brian_H> notre dame, corn, soy beans, and being the arm pit of America
<Brian_H> also part of the "rust belt"
<c_smith> now I'm off to test something in the Kubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 Iso. so I'm out for a bit, not reinstalling, just testing something
<Brian_H> Bethleham steel was there and when it went under so did a lot of nothern Indiana
<Brian_H> Gary and South Bend used to be pretty nice places till the jobs went away
<Brian_H> then it kinda all went to hell
<Brian_H> The Studebaker plant was there
<Brian_H> in SB
<c_smith> and the test tells me what I need to know, the Amarok bug with Ipod Nano 5G is fixed in Ubuntu 11.10
<c_smith> *Kubuntu 11.10 not Ubuntu
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-10-04
<c_smith> so, talk about the Salem Ubuntu Hour is going, but there's still some negotiating with time and date to be done.
<bkerensa> yep :D
<c_smith> well, hopefully I can get this done in a timely manner, eh?
<c_smith> also, I'm sending the emails to the Mailing list and not just to specific people, right?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Likely.... It takes me month or two to plan a event
<bkerensa> yeah keep it on the mailing list
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> I'm trying, but I'm making sure Thunderbird is sending it there. might as well check
<c_smith> hmmmm, looks like 2 of them, the last one, and another earlier on got sent to the wrong person.
<c_smith> well, I have most of the parts of this Ubuntu Hour figured out, we have all agreed on a venue, unless there's more people I don't know about, just need to decide on a time.
<c_smith> bkerensa, also, I've been trying to find a place to give out some of that swag from the Jam, but none of the places I thought of I thought would be appropriate to give it out at, school? no, we're busy most of the time there, and can't think of too many other places.
<bkerensa> Well if you have friends
<bkerensa> c_smith: You can always give them some
<c_smith> I have friends I go to school with, but they probably wouldn't even understand what the magazines and what not aren talking about, most of them are the classic teen image who are on their cell phone 24/7, only one understands what I talk about, and he's got some legal issues because a girl decided to pull something I'm not at liberty to talk about, may have said too much even then, plus he's in Monmouth, not too easy for me too reach,
<c_smith> and if they want, I could bring that bag I've put all of it in, and have them choose.
<bkerensa> =o
<MarkDude> Are you a free geeker yet?
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> I have been a volunteer for two years ;)
<bkerensa> this is for a Internship of sorts
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and it was tomorrow but I rescheduled :)
<MarkDude> cool
<Brian_H> so far so good on the remote system management using landscape, upgraded a box successfully  from lts -> 10.10, now 10.10 -> 11.04
<bkerensa> Nice
<nathwill> morning folks
<MarkDude> nathwill: you Washingtonian yet?
<nathwill> i never wash
<nathwill> but i am considering some form of elaborate facial ornamentation for stachetober
<bkerensa> hi nathwill
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> heya ben
<bkerensa> nathwill: You might move to WA?
<nathwill> how's your weekend?
<nathwill> noooo
<nathwill> i believe this is a case of mistaken /identify
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> nathwill: Busy I guess a bit of burnout from all the events over the past few months
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> i got a speeding ticket on the way to glide
 * nathwill is unhappy
<nathwill> bye mark
<bkerensa> Invitation sent to Kevin Mitnick. See other people you may know below.
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: Added you on Linkedin
<nathwill> excellent
<bkerensa> nathwill: My LinkedIn is insane large http://awesomescreenshot.com/0c1lpvfb6
<nathwill> dear god
<Brian_H> boom! joined bkerensa ;)
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> Figured I would create one for  the LoCo
<Brian_H> just had to file a bug against landscape :p
<Brian_H> they tell you to reboot the system you're upgrading before this dist-upgrade is complete
<Brian_H> which is "a bad idea"
<nathwill> just found something interesting in #debian
<nathwill> http://goaccess.prosoftcorp.com/screenshots
<nathwill> seems nifty
<Brian_H> that looks cool
<nathwill> yeah, i'm playing around w/ it now
<nathwill> it seems to be snappy, lightweight and do a good job parsing the logs
<nathwill> the controls are a bit weird for getting more detail though
<nathwill> dear god
<nathwill> my head's going to pop
<c_smith> g'day!
<c_smith> bkerensa, if there are certain members who could only come to the Ubuntu Hour in Salem every now and again, instead of every time, would that be ok?
<c_smith> bkerensa on since you are on, may I ask you a question?
<c_smith> that email gave you away! :P
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-10-05
 * c_smith is back
<c_smith> so, I guess everyone is idling.
<nathwill> hi c_smith
<nathwill> you lonely?
<nathwill> :P
<nathwill> just saying hi, i'll be bailing as soon as i can pass ops off to bangalore
<c_smith> just trying to get a hold of Ben.
<c_smith> Ben being bkerensa.
<c_smith> and what is ops?
<c_smith> I like the new package installer in Kubuntu 11.10
<nathwill> operations, service engineering, the guys we call when sh*t breaks
<nathwill> anyways... that's been done... have a good night c_smith, all
<c_smith> ah, I see.
<c_smith> cya
<bkerensa> c_smith: Hi
<c_smith> bkerensa, I've a few questions about the Ubuntu Hour.
<bkerensa> c_smith: shoot
<c_smith> first off: members don't have to attend every single one, right?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Correct
<c_smith> and secondly: what day of the week would be a good one for this?
<c_smith> Wednesday didn't seem to be a good choice.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Its up to the participants and organizer
<c_smith> cool, having trouble getting a weekday set..... meh, gotta keep trying,
<c_smith> at least it isn't being asked to carry the earth.
<c_smith> far more enjoyable, once this is set up, I think I'll enjoy this.
 * bkerensa sits on phone with customink to wait and get a sleeve print quote
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> my life fails
<nathwill> aw come on
<nathwill> what's sweeter than waiting on hold?!
<bkerensa> heh after this I gotta finish our banner and call :P
<bkerensa> I need a personal assistant :)
<nathwill> tablet?
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Personal Assistant cant do GIMP work for me and respond to 50 e-mails a day :D
<nathwill> procmail + autohotkey
<nathwill> :P
<nathwill> i'm all about scripting "domyjobforme" scripts
<nathwill> as much as possible. if it's routine... it should be scripted
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://imgur.com/a/bQxxd <--- T-shirts
<nathwill> looks good
<bkerensa> yeah I wasn't gonna do anything custom this time :P
 * bkerensa clicks Send (e-mail to sponsors saying pay this bill)
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> now just to figure out catering (if possible) and uhh yeah
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> byob?
<Brian_H> those shirts are tight
<bkerensa> nathwill: it may be byob
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa is trying to find a business card of a CEO of a tech company here in Portland
<nathwill> works fer me
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> If I can get on the line with him then catering is a done deal
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I have plenty of other people who want to sponsor stuff I just am lining them up for OSCON next year
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> OSCON is expensive even though our booth is free
<bkerensa> Electric: $150
<bkerensa> Chairs are like $50 a pop
<bkerensa> Brian_H's company had a really nice booth
<Brian_H> :) thanks, our graphics guy rocks
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Notably there was a company right next to us who had a booth but their package didnt arrive
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> so a guy sat at a booth with nothing... no banner... dress
<bkerensa> :P
<Brian_H> lol
<bkerensa> Precise Pangolin 12.04: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<nathwill> yeah
<nathwill> sigh
<nathwill> developers can all kiss my tucas
<c_smith> heya
<nathwill> hi c_smith
<c_smith> wassup?
<c_smith> Nathwill, have you ever used the Ubuntu One Music Store?
<nathwill> i've looked at it
<nathwill> never bought anything from it
<c_smith> Just bought a Breaking Benjamin album from it.
<nathwill> nice
<c_smith> also, do you know if the Fluendo Complete Playback Pack is any good?
<nathwill> i think it's supposed to get pushed into your ubuntu one account, right?
<nathwill> no, i don't know anything about fluendo
<c_smith> looks interesting, but to me, would probably be useless.
<nathwill> it's just supposed to license mp3 playing right?
<c_smith> the Music was pushed to my Ubuntu One account, yes
<c_smith> says it actually enables much more than MP3.
<c_smith> MPEG2, Window Media, MPEG4 Part 1/2, MPEG4 ISO, MP3, LPCM.
<c_smith> wonder what time the RC of 11.10 is set to be released.
<c_smith> I know it's set for tomorrow.
<nathwill> hrm
<c_smith> is my hunch of it possibly being 1200 UTC correct?
<c_smith> let me rephrase that.
<c_smith> would 1200 UTC be a logical guess.
<c_smith> *?
<nathwill> gnoh tah klu
<c_smith> lol,
<c_smith> my only clue is that hunch, may be wrong, may be correct.
<c_smith> the wiki gives no indication as to time, guess I'll have to wait to see if I get an update prompt tomorrow.
<nathwill> you wouldn't get it for the rc would ya?
<c_smith> don't know, haven't beta tested before.
<c_smith> if not, time to download an ISO.
<nathwill> holy god
<nathwill> steve jobs :(
<c_smith> ayup, hopefully he had a backup for Jobs.
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-10-06
<c_smith> hyello
<c_smith> RIP Steve Jobs
<MarkDude> yep
 * MarkDude has noticed that all sorts of FOSS people are reflecting on Jobs
<MarkDude> With all sorts of positive stuff
<c_smith> even though some of us don't like his company, most cannot deny he really was an innovator.
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> and also a visiaonary
<c_smith> bkerensa, you floating around here?
<MarkDude> visionary
<c_smith> but Apple really did have some great products, and some bad ones, like almost every other company.
<MarkDude> Well I have never used for any amount of time or bought any Apple stuff
<MarkDude> But I like how some of his ideas have changed what I use
<c_smith> true.
 * MarkDude remembers going to OSCON, right after the 1st Iphone
<MarkDude> there were big circles of folks gathered to see
<c_smith> damn..... Banshee decides to go on the fritz again....
<c_smith> not sure how to invoke a bug report about banshee without a crash, either.
<MarkDude> Each year since that has happened, I have noticed how much just that has influenced FOSS as far as trying to create a FLOW with things
<MarkDude> Hmmm
<MarkDude> I mostly use VLC
<MarkDude> it crashes every so often
<c_smith> meh, I use banshee for ease of use, and my Ipod,
 * MarkDude accepts it - and cant complain to any Distro about that
<c_smith> guess I could try VLC.
<c_smith> good thing I installed it,
<MarkDude> VLC made me fall in love for repairing friends MS machines
<MarkDude> Media player often dies, it is easy to install and change associations to replace it
<MarkDude> Quicker than seeing why (besides it sucks) media player gets sick
<c_smith> bleh, it's not Banshee, OR VLC, must be something more serious, with VLC, no sound at all, Banshee, refuses to play even when play is clicked.
<MarkDude> Banshee sometimes gives me streaming error- where I can play sumthin- but not aqdjust the part I want to listen to
<c_smith> I'm not getting an error, just not playing, it shows play/pause is clicked, but nothing else, just an icon change.
<c_smith> ofc, this IS beta 2.
<c_smith> I can usually fix this problem ONLY with a restart of the PC. something under the hood must be going wrong,
<nathwill> definitely the alternator
<c_smith> is there a way to invoke a bug report manually?
<c_smith> heh, nice, I actually lol'd
<c_smith> wow..... no sound in ANYTHING! not even Firefox.
<nathwill> :p
<nathwill> does ubuntu use abrt?
<nathwill> i think it does...
<c_smith> ubuntu uses Apport for bugs I believe.
<c_smith> unless your talking about something completely unrelated.
<nathwill> nah, i was talking about the bug reporting
<nathwill> i get mixed up about which tools go with which dist sometimes...
<nathwill> looks like "ubuntu-bug application" will do what you want...
<nathwill> i guess the question now is what is failing...
<nathwill> pulse?
<c_smith> after Firefox crashed, opened Chromium, got the info I needed, for the no sound at all, at least, the command being apport-bug
<nathwill> pffft
<c_smith> apparently, the sound was ALSA.
<c_smith> now I'm not sure what to do about Banshee.
<nathwill> aw ffs
<nathwill> bkerensa i hate when you're right
<nathwill> http://status.linode.com/
<tgm4883> Precise Pangolin?
<tgm4883> WTF is a Pangolin?
<tgm4883> Apparently Penguin was too obvious
<adam_g> did the oneiric release party get rescheduled?
<c_smith> g'day
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-10-07
<bkerensa> adam_g: Just waiting on Backspace to give us a greenlight but it is tenatively going to be on the 22nd
<bkerensa> :P Everyone had school or work and preferred weekend
<adam_g> bkerensa: cool, if thats the case i can make it
<bkerensa> Good Morning Guys!
<bkerensa> and Gals!
<bkerensa> :)
<c_smith> TGIF!
<c_smith> also, heyo
<c_smith> g'day!
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-10-08
<c_smith> hyello
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-10-09
<c_smith> good evening
<c_smith> hyello
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-01
<brohan_> Anyone here?
<bkerensa> Good Morning
<MaskilPDX> Hya bkerensa
<bkerensa> Hi
<MaskilPDX> Good Weekend?
<bkerensa> morning nathwill
<nathwill> morning bkernesa
<nathwill> *bkerensa
<goddard> Gnome Shell rocks your socks off
<nathwill> yeah it does
<nathwill> goddard, you check out 3.6 update?
<bkerensa> nathwill: kernel 3.6 is going to be terrific when it lands next cycle
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Hybrid Sleep and Google TCP Fast Open
<bkerensa> :d
<nathwill> yeah. i'm running 3.6 kernel now :)
<nathwill> TFO is still experimental, though.
<nathwill> i hope it turns out well... handshakes are too damn costly
<goddard> yeah its nice i like the universal app menus
<goddard> it is now a good competitor to Unity
<goddard> plus no internet stuff built into my DE which I like
<goddard> plus extensions make it killer
<bkerensa> Nexus 7 is win
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> love it so far...
<bkerensa> considering trying to install Ubuntu on it
<goddard> bkerensa: haha post a tutorial
<bkerensa> goddard: there are already some up
<bkerensa> you just use busybox
<bkerensa> it working is a whole different thing
<goddard> thats where the tutorial comes in
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-02
<MaskilPDX> Banging my head against a question
<MaskilPDX> How can you add a PPA via command line without entering {Enter} to confirm
<MaskilPDX> is it "-y"
<MaskilPDX> A PPA repo
<MaskilPDX> Found it .. sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:xxxxxxxx
<nathwill> i'm pretty sure "echo y | command-requiring-confirmation" works too
<tgm4883> -h is pretty handy to see what options are available
<nathwill> indeed
<nathwill> and... man
<nathwill> though i still giggle like an idiot every time i type 'man date'
<bkerensa> morning
<bkerensa> tgm4883: see you on the 20th?
<bkerensa> nathwill: Can we go private?
<nathwill> sure?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-03
<c_smith_> I'm taking it that bkerensa's call that I recieved through Empathy was simply the wrong button on a phone or something
<nathwill> is it naptime yet?
<MaskilPDX> Somewhere it's always nap time
<bkerensa> ugh
<bkerensa> so tired
<bkerensa> I should just loop Miss You - Trentemoller and setup my jabra portable bt speaker and go sleep
<bkerensa> tgm4883: see you on the 20th?
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-04
<bkerensa> woah
<bkerensa> not cool /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor: Permission denied
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> ?
<bkerensa> FreeGeek has decided to stay with the Ubuntu family of flavors and will be moving to a tweaked version of Xubuntu that looks like Gnome
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> woot
<nathwill> Xubuntu's the hotness anyways
<nathwill> esp in 12.X, it's sooo nice
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> nathwill: I wish Ubuntu supported openVPN out of the box
<nathwill> ?
<nathwill> i think that would be difficult, what are you trying to do?
<nathwill> anything ssh -D can't handle?
<blkperl> bkerensa: what do you mean? apt-get install openvpn?
<bkerensa> blkperl: out of the box as in it was a supported protocol without installing any packages
<blkperl> or apt-get install networkmanager-openvpn
<bkerensa> currently only pptpd is supported by default
<blkperl> file a bug! :0
<blkperl> :)
<bkerensa> I dont think it will be added by default
<bkerensa> it should though
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-05
<bkerensa> so many app crashes with signal 7 today
<bkerensa> :x
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-06
<bkerensa> nathwill: oh hai
<nathwill> oh heeeey
 * nathwill has been drinkin'
<nathwill> man... cannot believe i'm done working at yahoo!
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: had a quitting the job party huh?
<nathwill> heh
<nathwill> indeed
<bkerensa> nathwill: sushi party too?
<nathwill> nooope
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-07
<bkerensa> Evening
<c_smith_> bkerensa, you here?
<bkerensa> c_smith_: yes
<c_smith_> bkerensa, did the znc server get taken down? or is it something on my end?
<c_smith_> either way, I can't use my nick
<bkerensa> c_smith_: a e-mail announcement was sent about a week ago about the migration
<bkerensa> two e-mails I believe even
<c_smith_> ah, I see. I'll look at that. somehow missed that.
<c_smith_> found it, seems I missed the email.... unusual
<c_smith> bkerensa, thanks for the heads up,
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-09-30
<Brian_H> anyone have any experience with opensource project management tools?  any suggestions?
<blkperl> Brian_H: redmine is ok
<bkerensa> Brian_H: what features are you hoping for?
<Brian_H> bkerensa: need something simple that is fairly intuitive and doesn't require an engineer to use :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-10-01
<nibalizer> slangasek: what was the refit related thing you wanted me to try out?
<slangasek> nibalizer: hi!  so the deal is that I'm looking for a test that rebuilding refit from precise/quantal/raring with the gnu-efi from saucy + the compiler from each of the releases doesn't regress things... I've pushed gnu-efi itself into -proposed as an SRU, but refit itself isn't part of the SRU so I need to do some local build tests and pass you some binaries.  Can you give me another day or two to get those built?
<nibalizer> ya
<nibalizer> np
<nibalizer> im not going anywhere
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-10-05
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu-docs/saucy/+merge/189450
<bkerensa> upload maybe?
<bkerensa> :)
 * bkerensa goes back to beering
<slangasek> bkerensa: why is that listed as still needing a review for merge into lp:ubuntu-docs?  I'm not uploading a branch to the archive that doesn't match the official branch
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-10-06
<bkerensa> slangasek: its done
<bkerensa> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-docs/saucy
<slangasek> bkerensa: ok, I'm assuming you want me to upload revision 274, not revision 275 which has an 'UNRELEASED' changelog entry, a strange version number, and an invalid email address for the uploader
<slangasek> bkerensa: uploaded; you may want to tag rev 274 with the release number
